# Adoption Timing/Dog Stress Question



## c3dnut (Jun 25, 2020)

Our local shelter has a female 5 year old Cane Corso mix up for adoption. Our family is going to meet her this weekend. The shelter is prepared to have us adopt her immediately if she a fit for us. Ordinarily this would not be an issue but we have a family trip coming up 2 weeks after the day we meet/adopt her. We will be away for a week and due to the short notice we have been unable to find a friend or family member to sit with her while we are away. So it seems our only options would be to put her in a kennel for that week (would be the third week we would have her) or try and postpone the adoption until we get back. I do not want to make the process anymore stressful on her than it has to be and fear that being in a kennel that week may be too much for her but at the same time she is the last dog at the shelter (the only other dog was adopted yesterday) and assuming she is a good fit I would love to bring her home ASAP and start the process. If anybody has any experience or advise to give I would greatly appreciate it. Many Thanks.


----------



## c3dnut (Jun 25, 2020)

Just to clarify when I say put her in a kennel for the week I am referring to a staffed overnight/boarding kennel with other dogs. I do not want anyone to read what I wrote and assume I am talking about leaving her in a crate/kennel for a week.


----------

